

Ask HN: How can I find CTO? - shahocean

What are the ways of finding CTO for the startup?
I can code myself at basic levels but I can not do hard core programming. I will need some body who can  understand what I want to do in technical terms. All answers are appreciated.
======
jesusmichael
I'd be careful with the word CTO... Unless you are designing something that
could be patented... at the pre-start phase you need a good programmer...

If you understand a basic level of code. Then document what you want to do in
plain language and find a guy that can give you a technical document or..
build a prototype with that information.

A prototype... is your proof of concept. Don't waste time and money on a
product that has no traction... build quick, get it out there see what the
feedback is like and then tweek it.

